# Workarround Rate Button Canon 1DX Mark II



## AndreRijo (Jun 9, 2017)

Hello folkes, i'm a wedding photographer and very used to my old 5D Mark III.

I use A LOT the Rate Button but now it's gone.

This was a super important feature for me, and my workflow (same day edit, etc..)

Any ideas I can workarround this "issue"?



Cheers!


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 9, 2017)

See page 362 of your manual.  the button with the key/mic icon can be mapped to the rating function.  

You can also use the menu-based method to access ratings and you could move that to the favorites (I think they call it "my menu") page... but mapping the key/menu button to become the rating button would probably be a lot faster.


----------

